# About To Start Recording...



## rwchad (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi,

It would be great when the "About To Start Recording..." screen comes up if it displayed the episode name in addition to the show name (if applicable.)

We could then make a faster decision to accept or cancel a season pass recoding if we could see which episode was on without having to let it switch channels, start and then cancel and switch back of the other show was more interesting. Make sense?

Thanks


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Makes great sense 

Suggest it here:

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------

